# Lineman's belt mod for rock climbing harness



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

I've got all the supplies to make my own lineman's belts too, but the wife has them all wrapped up for Christmas so I had to use one off another harness.

Mitch


----------



## iluvgear1 (May 9, 2011)

I like your idea. I am a recent convert to the rock climbing harness and I have complete faith in the system I have assembled. I have only worn it twice and am tweaking for optimal performance/convenience. I have been using an Ameristep linemans belt for a few years and although it has the center attachment point I have not found this to be a problem. Besides I could only use my new rock climbing harness with a center attachment since the first thing I did was was cut off the gear loops. I have one question after looking at you pictures. In picture C, you have your thumbs hooked in the loops where you would attach the rope that goes around the tree. How are you attaching the rope to the loops and what are you using to adjust the length of the rope for different size trees.

WARNING: If you are assembling components to make a system to prevent sudden bodily impact with the earth you are seeking ultimate accountability. Think things though, seek advice from those who may have greater expertise, test and experiment, but in the end YOU decide if you will trust you life to the system you have constructed. If you cannot put together a system that you are 100% comfortable with use something else that you are comfortable with. If you misjudge, miscalculate, or otherwise f#uck up, you will be a victim of natural selection. THIS WILL BE YOUR ONLY WARNING!!!


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm glad to hear your are liking your rock climbing harness. Like I said, I used the center attachment but I had a hard time hanging my sticks between myself and the tree and between the "V" of the lineman's belt. Now with the outside hook points it is more like a "|_|" which gives a lot more room to position a stick. (hook points at the bottom of my diagram, tree at the top)

I have not built my own lineman's belts yet, as the supplies to do so are Christmas gifts. 

Right now I am using a lineman's belt from another harness, it has a carabiner on one end a mechanical prusik (friction) type hook on the other end. Basically the the rope runs through the hook and between a set of teeth. You can pull the rope one way to through the teeth to shorten it, and you have to squeeze the lever to release the teeth to lengthen in. Sorry, that's the best I can describe it.

When I build my lineman's belts, they will be an 11.6 mm main line with a 7 mm prusik knot. I will put a carabiner on one end of the main line and one on the prusik and attach them to the harness. The other end of the main line will have a knot as a safety that the prusik can't slip off. In the future I may look into a pulley, which will allow easier one handed shortening of the belt.

Mitch

P.S. I like your warning.


----------



## iluvgear1 (May 9, 2011)

Mitch, my Ameristep linemans set up uses a mechanical prusik also. It is fairly easy to tighten with one hand and can be loosened with one hand after some practice. I will probably continue to use the Ameristep belt to hang stands since that work is done in the heat of August around here. No need to soak my hunting harness with sweat. I bought a BD Alpine Bod because of the clips on the leg loops. Some other models (but not too many) have this feature but it is hard to find them in acceptable colors. The Alpine Bod was in stock at a local EMS store so I could try it on. A sales person offered some help but I declined so I would not have to explain what I was trying to do. He came back and offered again and we got to talking. He said I wasn't the first tree dweller he had worked with. Turned out he was very helpful and showed me how to tie a custom loop out of webbing that could be tied into the harness using a girth hitch ( new term for me, I thought it was a slip knot!). I attach the other end of the webbing loop to the tree with a strap from a conventional hunting safety harness. I have hung and bounced with these components and I am confident using them.

As stated before I have only used the new harness twice but I have had an issue with the webbing loop sagging down around my hip and getting caught in the fold up seat of the stand. I want a solution to this problem that will work in all seasons with all types of clothing. Our season opens in the second week of September when temps can reach the 90's and it closes in mid February. My coldest morning last year was 9 below zero. If you have seen the new 20 Feet Up harness it uses a magnet system to hold the strap to your hip. I have some rare earth magnets to try but I am first going to try a "tear away" belt loop. I lightly hand stitched one belt loop on the hip of my harness and another on the back of the harness. I am going to feed the webbing loop through these loops and see if this will keep things tidy. My "tear away" loops are made of fleece and will rip very easily. I am comfortable trying this out.....if I have made a grave oversight its hello Mr. Darwin!

I repeat my warning as above.


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

I don't have the luxury of hanging my stands early in the year. I pack mine it and out each time so it is important to me that my harness do double duty, hanging stands and sitting in them.

I haven't had much trouble with my line getting caught up. I keep it fairly short and just run it around my right side (RH shooter), keeping the attachment point to the tree at waist height when I'm standing. That way there isn't a lot of slack when I'm sitting yet I get plenty of mobility when I stand to shoot to the left. And because I run the rope around the right side, unlike a conventional hunting harness, the line gets looser rather than tighter if I have to turn 180 degrees to shoot to the right. 

The only things I don't like about my mechanical prusik is that it seems to be a little hard on the rope and the one I have has a rather small hook with can be difficult to get clipped in, especially with cloves, clothing, in the dark, etc.

The biggest thing with any type of climbing/fall arrest system is understanding the forces generated by a falling object. These forces can be greatly reduced by having a minimal amount of slack in the system. You can achieve this by hooking to the tree at waist height and have almost no slack when you are sitting. This will make for a very "short" system that will still allow you to move/turn when standing. Plus, if you fall, you will generate less force (less fall distance = less acceleration = less force) and you will be higher, making it easier to get back into your stand.

Mitch


----------



## bigasports (Nov 14, 2009)

Marked


----------



## BvrHunter (Apr 8, 2010)

I have a harness similar to the OP that does not have actually lineman loops built into the harness. I was looking at different things do you thing I could use this in the link below?? I realize its more of lifting sling but I think it could still work??

http://www.treestuff.com/store/catalog.asp?item=438


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

BvrHunter said:


> I have a harness similar to the OP that does not have actually lineman loops built into the harness. I was looking at different things do you thing I could use this in the link below?? I realize its more of lifting sling but I think it could still work??
> 
> http://www.treestuff.com/store/catalog.asp?item=438


The disadvantage I see to do it that way vs tying your own out of tubular webbing is that since the loops are already closed you will not have the option to tie the loop around another part of your harness to keep it in place when your aren't leaned back on it. If it flops around or falls down, it will be harder to get hooked into. You would have to find another way to keep them in place. 

My end loops are tied with the front most gear loop inside of them The gear loop doesn't take ANY load, but it it keeps the end loop in place and ready to hook into. Much easier one handed hook-up that way. 

Mitch


----------



## MTfisherman (Oct 28, 2015)

Working on setting up my own rc harness. I'm just questioning to help me with my setup. In case of a fall with this setup you would expect gear loops to tear-out and the rear loop to be load bearing with the possibility of ending up suspended face down? Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

MTfisherman, the linemans belt isn't a fall restraint, it's a fall _prevention_ system. Hope that makes sense. 

This is a great linemans belt mod by the way.


----------



## mnormand (Sep 9, 2008)

Interesting.. Been using an Alpine BOD for about three yrs. for awhile used a tied in web for that linemans deal, but it was difficult to clip in one handed cause it flopped. Lately went to taped up proper biner on that side, much easier to clip into fast. Speaking of the mech prussic this is mine. Is this what y'all were talking about way up thread? Had a long time where did this come from? Would love to get another. Very fast an easy.


----------



## Slippyshaft (Dec 20, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## VAwhitetail (Aug 24, 2017)

tagged


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

mnormand said:


> Interesting.. Been using an Alpine BOD for about three yrs. for awhile used a tied in web for that linemans deal, but it was difficult to clip in one handed cause it flopped. Lately went to taped up proper biner on that side, much easier to clip into fast. Speaking of the mech prussic this is mine. Is this what y'all were talking about way up thread? Had a long time where did this come from? Would love to get another. Very fast an easy.
> View attachment 3138009


I have one of those, it's the tether from a very old realtree safety belt. The ones we used to use that was just a belt around your waist. There was a huge metal D loop on the belt and that hooked on to it


----------

